# Dunkirk in 70mm Film oder IMAX 4K Digital?



## Bunny_Joe (19. Juli 2017)

Wie der Titel schon sagt stehe ich vor dem Dilemma, in welchem Format ich mir den Film anschauen soll.
Dass ich dieses Epos nicht in nem lappigen UCI etc. schauen will ist wohl eindeutig. Nun habe ich 2 Optionen:

Das IMAX im Sony Center(4K digital) oder eben das Kino 1 im Zoo Palast(70mm Film).

Jemand der beide Formate erlebt hat und eine Empfehlung geben kann?


----------



## LP96 (19. Juli 2017)

Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## NatokWa (19. Juli 2017)

Ähm ... 70mm ist KLASSISCH mit Rolle und Projektor also alte Technik , was zu dem Film auch passt . 
Wer lieber High-Quali haben will als das "Passende" Format sollte die IMAX Version anschauen .


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Juli 2017)

Naja, ich meine aber auch für welches Format in so einem Fall gecropped wird?

kA was das Quellmaterial ist, daher weiß ich nicht, ob für IMAX die Seiten abgeschnitten wurden oder oben+unten für 70mm.


----------



## [DDML]Reaper (18. November 2017)

dachte eigentlich imax und 70mm sind identisch aber wikipedia hat mich gerade eines besseren belehrt. also soweit ich weiß ist Christopher Nolan sowie Quentin Tarantino verfechter des 70mm-films d.h. das quellmaterial sollte 70mm sein demnach müsste bei Aufführung im imax oben und unten schwarzer balken sein. ich mein wow wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte einen film in echtem 70mm format zu sehen das wäre schon Hammer.


----------

